# Slingbox 350



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Below is my ebay listing. But if you buy here instead of ebay, I'll throw in a set of Tivo Mini A/V breakout cables for free. Note that nearly all the other ebay listing are missing the IR blaster. Mine includes the IR blaster, which is required for remotely controlling the connected device. Get $2 off if you use Paypal F&F.

SLING MEDIA SLINGBOX SB350 Sling Box 350 includes IR Blaster! 753960013220 | eBay










Tivo Mini A/V cables:
https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-A00102-Mini-Breakout-Cable/dp/B01DN9UIXS

If you only want the cables, I could sell separately for $15 shipped.


----------

